# Uromastyx



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

SO i saw a Uromastyx for the first time to day and fell in love. It was a male yelloew Saharan Uromastyx. He was VERY Yellow. The srore wanted $125 for him. The store i work at has one for $85. it isnt yellow it is just grey. He is about 6 inches. What one would be better. Would the grey one change?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know about this specific lizard species, but know that alot of reptiles are bred to have certain colors stand out. So the gray one would likely not change. If you spring for the yellow, you should find him a yellow mate, and make some yellow babies. hehehe

I'm not possitive though.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

is the one at your store a saharan? could just be a mali uromastyx which most seem to be dark/greyish. also, males and females of the species i think are different in colors


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

phantoms said:


> is the one at your store a saharan? could just be a mali uromastyx which most seem to be dark/greyish. also, males and females of the species i think are different in colors


yea im sorry i left that out. the one at my store is a mali. I think that i will just wate untill the repti expos the next 2 months and see what i find.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Also keep in mind the care requirements of uros. Specifically regarding heat. They need high temps that often involve a lot of customizing for your average enclosure.

The nice part is, however, that they really don't need much if any bugs.


----------

